# Netscape mutiert zum "Zombie"



## crimbler (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo Forumgemeinde
Vor kurzem ist die vorerst letzte Version des Netscape Browsers erschienen (Netscape 7.1).
AOL hat bereits 58 Mitarbeiter entlassen. Der Support zu den bestehenden Versionen soll aber weiterhin gewährleistet werden.
Im Kampf gegen das Monopol des Microsoft Internet Explorers ist somit eine weitere Schlacht verlorern. Markforscher fühlen sich bestätigt und geahnt haben es die meisten. Der Internet Explorer hat derzeit einen Marktanteil von etwa 90%. Um dem IE weiter entgegen zu wirken, soll eine Mozilla Foundation gegründet werden, welche die Förderung des Open-Source Projektes gewährleisten soll.

WEITERFÜHRENDE LINKS:
http://channels.netscape.com/ns/browsers/default.jsp

QUELLEN:
http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=172169

---

Was ist eure Meinung zum Thema "Browser-Krieg"?

---

Grüsse

crimbler


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (18. Juli 2003)

Echt schade aber Microsoft sitzt am längeren Hebel.


----------



## crimbler (18. Juli 2003)

Ob es nun gut für ein Open-Source Projekt wie Mozilla ist wenn sich Firmen einmischen?
Das hat, nehme ich zumindest an, die Mozilla Foundation vor.

Allerdings obwohl ich nicht Fan vom Internet Explorer bin:
Der Netscape wahr mir in letzter Zeit eher ein Dorn im Auge, da die Entwicklung des Browser zu lange dauerte.
Mozilla hat da denke ich zumindest einiges aufgeholt.
Und mindestens einen Browser der grossen Marktanteil hat, neben dem Internet Explorer, muss es unbedingt geben!

Grüsse
crimbler


----------



## Erpel (18. Juli 2003)

Erlich gesagt mag ich den IE, besser gesagt mochte weil jezz tut ers nich mehr richtig.
Mit der Bedienung kam ich super klar. Geschwindigkeistvergleiche sind mir nicht möglich gewesen, hatte immer nur den.
Aber nun habe ich zusätzlich noch Mozilla Firebird  und Opera drauf und ich muss sagen:
EIGENTLICH tun die sich nicht viel. Ist alles ziemlich gleich wenn nicht sogar besser bei der Konkurrenz und die soll ja eigenlich das Geschäft beleben.
Bei mir ist die Entscheidung des "Browserkampfes" eigenlich aus Bequemlichkeit gefallen.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juli 2003)

Der Heise.de-Browsercheck ist z.B. ein klares Argument *gegen* den Internet Explorer. Ausserdem ist Opera einfach schneller und kommuniziert nicht ständig mit einem Datenserver...


----------



## crimbler (18. Juli 2003)

Der IE kommuniziert ständig mit einem Datenserver?
*n00b-bin* 
Redest Du da von Spyware?

Gruss
crimbler


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. Juli 2003)

Ich gebe dem Thread drei Tage.
Das wird hier ein
"Mozilla ist geil, IE stinkt."
"Nein, IE rules und der ganze Rest ist Mist"
"Opera rules"
"Nein Mozilla"
Thread.

Ich nutze IE und habe keinerlei Probleme damit.


----------



## sam (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallb _
> *Ich nutze IE und habe keinerlei Probleme damit. *


Der IE stinkt  
Spaß beiseite: Ich bin glücklich mit meinem 
Mozilla, und was andere machen juckt mich 
mittlerweile nicht mehr, weil man mit 
richtigem HTML in jedem Browser landen kann.


----------



## crimbler (18. Juli 2003)

Opera rules!

Nein, denke Browserwahl ist neben den technischen Aspekten absolut "Geschmackssache".
Ausserdem wollte ich mit dem Thread eher das Thema ansprechen was ihr von der Strategie von AOL haltet. 

BTW, Was nutzt ihr für E-Mail Programme? Wenn wir schon beim Thema Browser sind und was sonst alles lustiges von Microsoft vor installiert wird...

Grüsse

crimbler


----------



## Fabian H (18. Juli 2003)

Ich favorisiere Mozilla, bzw. Mozilla Firebird (was is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?).

Das Problem: Der IE wird mit Windows geliefert und die meisten Fertig-PCs (Media-Markt, Aldi etc.) haben eben Windows Installiert.
Und die meisten, die solche PCs haben, kennen sich zu wenig mit PCs aus und wissen entweder nicht, dass es noch andere Browser ausser dem IE gibt oder sind mit ihrem IE zufrieden, weil sie die Nachteile nicht kennen.

Aber: Warum sollte das Microsoft Monopol gebrochen werden? Soll doch jeder den Browser benutzen, den er will.
Is klar, Microsoft nutz seine Stellung negativ aus, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man da sehr viel mit dem IE machen kann 

Anders sehe ich das bei Outlook: Wird auch mit jedem PC mitgeliefert, hat aber erhebliche Sicherheitslücken. Aber hier wissen auch die wenigsten Standart-User von anderen Clients, oder meinen, Outlook wäre gut.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Ich favorisiere Mozilla, bzw. Mozilla Firebird (was is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?).*



Mozilla ist ein Browser mit E-Mail-Client, IRC-Client etc. pp.
Mozilla Firebird ist ein ehr minimalistischer Browser, der wie auch Mozilla, auf der hervorragenden Gecko-Rendering-Engine basiert. 

E-Mail-Client?
Sylpheed und 
Mutt, gibt es beide auch für Win32. Sehr gut finde ich ausserdem noch The Bat.

Achja, und "Jein", ich bezog mich weniger auf Spyware, ehr auf diese lustigen Gimmicks wie das Automatische Update u.Ä., bei denen niemand (Ausser Steve Ballmer evt.) so wirklich weiss, was da denn so alles verschickt und empfangen wird.


----------

